# CPT Code list



## jojo1550 (Dec 18, 2015)

Does anyone have an excel format list of the CPT code changes that are effective 1/1/16 they are willing to share? We are having an issue retrieving a list from our vendor and need to update our systems.

Thank you


----------



## suemt (Dec 22, 2015)

Did you get any responses?  I would be happy just to have a list as I don't feel the need to have to pay the AMA for a super fluffy book of the changes.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 22, 2015)

You have to pay AMA one way or another whether its a coding vendor passing on the royalties on to AMA, or wherever you purchase data files from.  They do hold a copyright so unless you can find someone who has lower ethics to pass the data on, maybe borrowing a book may be the next best thing. Honestly, i don't know how coders get by without buying the CPT book or electronic version. Its like a plumber trying to do his job without a wrench. Its one of the things that shocked me while trying to get into this industry how so many can survive this job without the proper tools.


----------



## suemt (Jan 6, 2016)

I put together an Excel file of the add/change/delete codes.  If anyone is interested, I would be happy to share.  It isn't anything fancy at all, and doesn't even have the descriptions for the added codes (since I haven't seen an updated 2016 fee schedule from my Medicare  MAC yet).  Send an email to coder@habaneroinc.com and I'll send you a copy of my file.


----------



## suemt (Jan 6, 2016)

The thing that irks me is that you have to pay AMA at all.  This should be a public use file, not some proprietary data set for a for-profit entity.  It's not like they have to print books or anything (which I can see paying for), but there should be electronic copies of files available - just like for ICD codes.  



CodingKing said:


> You have to pay AMA one way or another whether its a coding vendor passing on the royalties on to AMA, or wherever you purchase data files from.  They do hold a copyright so unless you can find someone who has lower ethics to pass the data on, maybe borrowing a book may be the next best thing. Honestly, i don't know how coders get by without buying the CPT book or electronic version. Its like a plumber trying to do his job without a wrench. Its one of the things that shocked me while trying to get into this industry how so many can survive this job without the proper tools.


----------

